# Free Demo in Toronto Area



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Not sure if anyone is from around Toronto area or not, but I will be in the area doing free demos on the new Gecko Rokomat sander as well as the Joest sanding discs. If anyone wants a demo, please respond.

Regards,
Rob


----------

